# Notebook Display spinnt



## Trbk85 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute ich hab seit neustem ein Problem mit meinem Notebook, und zwar ist das Display ... naja so komisch ich weiss nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll.
Am besten schaut euch mal das Foto an. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen.
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## merzi86 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ab wann tritt das Problem auf? Erst ab dem Moment, wo Windows hochgefahren ist oder schon anfang an, wenn du den Notebook anmachst (also im Post-Screen)


----------



## Trbk85 (5. Dezember 2009)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Ab wann tritt das Problem auf? Erst ab dem Moment, wo Windows hochgefahren ist oder schon anfang an, wenn du den Notebook anmachst (also im Post-Screen)



Hmm darauf hatte ich leider nicht geachtet das Notebook ist gerade zuhause ich bin beim Kollegen. Was ist denn schlimmer von beiden und wieso?

Danke dir im vorraus.


----------



## merzi86 (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es erst im laufenden Windows ist *kann* es nur ein Treiberproblem sein, also Windows Neuinstallieren und die Sache ist gegessen.

Wenn es nach einer Neuinstallation immernoch auftritt ist das allerdings auch ein Anzeichen für ein Hardwaredefekt.

Wenn es von Anfang an ist, ist das ein Anzeichen, das es ein Hardwaredefekt ist.
Würde dann auf den Grafikchip oder auf das Datenkabel zwischen Bildschirm und Mainboard tippen.

In den letzten 2 Fällen wäre dann für dich wichtig zu wissen, ob du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## Trbk85 (5. Dezember 2009)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es erst im laufenden Windows ist *kann* es nur ein Treiberproblem sein, also Windows Neuinstallieren und die Sache ist gegessen.
> 
> Wenn es nach einer Neuinstallation immernoch auftritt ist das allerdings auch ein Anzeichen für ein Hardwaredefekt.
> 
> ...



Verdammt die Garantie ist leider vor 3Monaten ausgelaufen
Wir gehen mal davon aus das der Datenkabel zwischen Bildschirm und Mainboard defekt ist, könnte ich dann mit einem externen Monitor das Bild normal darstellen?


----------



## merzi86 (5. Dezember 2009)

Nur solange wie der Defekt nur auf das Datenkabel beschränkt ist.
Sonst stehen die Chancen sehr gering.

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten viele Hersteller bieten ein Ersatzteile Shop an, dort kann man fast alle Teile des Notebooks nachkaufen. Diese sind allerdings größtenteils sehr teuer.

Die 2. Möglichkeit ist den Notebook in die Tonne zu hauen und sich ein neuen zu kaufen.


----------



## Trbk85 (5. Dezember 2009)

merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Nur solange wie der Defekt nur auf das Datenkabel beschränkt ist.
> Sonst stehen die Chancen sehr gering.



Ohh man das ist echt mies. Ich denke mal das Notebook reparieren zu lassen wird auch nicht ganz billig, vorallem wenn die Grafikkarte defekt ist. Naja trotzdem vielen Dank. Ich werde morgen das Notebook formatieren und Neuinstallieren und dann poste ich das Ergebnis hier im Forum rein.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Dezember 2009)

Solche Darstellungsfehler hatte ich meistens, wenn eine zu hohe Auflösung eingestellt war, und die Frequenz nicht stimmte. ( 50/60Hz )


----------



## Trbk85 (7. Dezember 2009)

*Hilfe!! Bildschrim friert beim surfen ein!*

Hey Leute 

seit kurzem habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Notebook, und zwar friert mein Bildschrim ab und zu ein wenn ich am surfen bin. Bei normal Betrieb läuft alles gut nur beim surfen halt nicht. Ich hoffe jemand hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir bei einer Lösung helfen. Ich habe auch den Arbeitsspeicher gewechselt hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Trbk85 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,

Also leider zeigt das Notebook auch schon beim starten diesen Display Fehler Ich habe schon einige sachen ausprobiert, habe die Platte formatiert den Arbeitsspeicher gewechselt und die Festplatte habe ich auch gegen eine andere ersetzt. All das hat nichts gebracht. Allerdings habe ich auch etwas Hoffnung weil vor eine Stunde habe ich den Notebook neugestartet und siehe da, das Display war ohne Fehler ich hatte mich schon gefreut aber nach 30minuten war der Fehler wieder da

Was meint ihr? Kann man da noch was retten? Was soll ich ausprobieren? 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2009)

Voraus mit einem R.

Das ist kein Treiberfehler. (Nur um obiges nochmal zu falsifizieren..). Eindeutig Hardwarefehler in Richtung Displaykabel, GPU oder Grafik-Ram. Könnte auch Display an sich sein. Egal, ob sofort oder nach Erwärmung. Kannst ja mal testen, ob er nach halbstündigem Aufenthalt in der Kälte (Balkon, etc..) sauber startet, dann die Fehler kommen. Nach dem Test mit einem externen Monitor kannst Du sagen, ob komplett futsch oder noch teilweise nutzbar.

mfg chmee


----------



## Trbk85 (10. Dezember 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Voraus mit einem R.
> 
> Das ist kein Treiberfehler. (Nur um obiges nochmal zu falsifizieren..). Eindeutig Hardwarefehler in Richtung Displaykabel, GPU oder Grafik-Ram. Könnte auch Display an sich sein. Egal, ob sofort oder nach Erwärmung. Kannst ja mal testen, ob er nach halbstündigem Aufenthalt in der Kälte (Balkon, etc..) sauber startet, dann die Fehler kommen. Nach dem Test mit einem externen Monitor kannst Du sagen, ob komplett futsch oder noch teilweise nutzbar.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hey danke für deine Antwort. Also ich habe zwar ein Monitor am Notebook angeschlossen, allerdings weiss ich nicht genau wie ich das auf den Monitor anzeigen soll. Wie du oben im Bild sehen kannst kann man schon etwas sehen aber die Auflösung kann max. bis 800x600 eingestellt werden. Und wo ich die Frequenz verändern kann weiss ich leider nicht, da ich nie mit Vista gearbeitet habe. Ich hoffe du kannst mir da weiter helfen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2009)

Auf quasi jedem Laptop gibt es eine Tastenkombination zB [Fn]+F5 oder F7, womit man den Displayausgang umschalten kann.. Ausprobieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Trbk85 (11. Dezember 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Auf quasi jedem Laptop gibt es eine Tastenkombination zB [Fn]+F5 oder F7, womit man den Displayausgang umschalten kann.. Ausprobieren.
> 
> mfg chmee



Hey habe eben den Treiber für die Schnelltasten installiert, allerdings reagiert er nicht wenn auf den Monitor schalten möchte. 
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## PC Heini (11. Dezember 2009)

Nein, eine andere Kombination kenne ich nicht. Ausser es lässt sich im Bios noch was einstellen.
Tippe mal auf Grakadefekt.
Die Ansteuerfrequenz kann man in der Software von Graka oder Displayanzeige verändern. ( Herstellerabhängig und nicht immer möglich )

Nun noch eine andere Frage;
Hast Du Haustiere?
Denn; Deren Haare könnte es in die Lüftungsschlitze dess Laptops ziehen und die Luftkanäle verstopfen. Halte mal das Staubsaugerrohr bei laufendem Staubsauger an die Lüftungsschlitze dess Laptops. Hat auch schon bei manchem geholfen.


----------



## Trbk85 (11. Dezember 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Nein, eine andere Kombination kenne ich nicht. Ausser es lässt sich im Bios noch was einstellen.
> Tippe mal auf Grakadefekt.
> Die Ansteuerfrequenz kann man in der Software von Graka oder Displayanzeige verändern. ( Herstellerabhängig und nicht immer möglich )
> 
> ...



Hey danke für deine Antwort. Ne habe keine Haustiere. 
Also das mit dem Staubsauger werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist folgendes, also am Anfang konnte ich noch die Auflösung hochdrehen und als ich daraufhin den neustart gemacht habe lief alles super ohne fehler. So dann kam nach ca.30min der Fehler nochmal, nun wollte ich nochmal die Auflösung hochdrehen aber es geht nicht mehr ich kann nur noch bis max. 800x600 einstellen. Woran könnte das liegen


----------



## PC Heini (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei einem Laptop ists immer schwierig, die richtige Diagnose zu stellen. Die sind so kompakt aufgebaut, da geht ein Bauteil ins andere über.
Der Verdacht richtung Graka erhärtet sich als wie mehr.
Wüerde heute erst mal die Operation Staubsauger vornehmen und testest dann, obs was gebracht hat.
Wenn nicht, kann Dir nur noch der Händler oder Hersteller helfen. Vlt. lässt sich was auf kulanz machen. ( Garantei ist ja erst vor 3 Mt. abgelaufen. )


----------



## lhynis (31. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab exakt das gleiche Problem

Kannst du mir sagen, wie das bei dir passiert ist? Ist das Problem einfach aufgetreten oder ist das Notebook evtl. runtergefallen etc?


Danke im Voraus.


Lhynis


----------

